

Strange google image search that yields tons of gravestones - zmitri
http://www.google.com/images?um=1&hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&biw=1374&bih=854&tbs=isch%3A1&sa=1&q=1924%2F17&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=

======
Sauce1971
You don't ned the / just use space. Sometimes you will hit a product model,
giving more results, than birth and death dates.

------
zmitri
It works with 1924/15, 1924/16, etc too.

Looks like sometimes you get a lot of coins as well.

